# This clothing website is seducing me



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anyone see this website when they are browsing: Bodycon Dresses For Women High Quality Online Shop Free Shipping | Ezpopsy.com


The dresses look beautiful but their price tags look too good to be true. Anyone familiar with this website? Anyone know how to proof websites for their legitimacy?


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Be careful with the cheap price, sometimes no linings come in the dresses, as it happened to me before. 
Read all the fabric details. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I can see where you would be skeptical, the price tags are beyond too good to be true. It looks like you they are located in China so return shipping would be costly, double check sizing.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't know anything about the website. I'd love if you let us know how your order turned out if you end up buying something from them though.

IMFAR


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Be careful of the sizing. I bought from a similar site once and ended up giving the stuff to charity as they were made for tiny Asia women even though it a sizing chart on the site.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

That website is a Lothario, 'cause now it's seducing me! I went to take a quick look and before I knew it I had a bunch of dresses in my cart! What the heck?!

But those dresses! Embroidered flowers, lace, cranes, and swans, oh my! 

Some of the clothing looks like items I'd find at Anthro but for a third of the price! Some really lovely frocks, but I'm suspicious. Usually if something seems too good to be true, it probably is.

And I agree with the others who have said to be wary of the sizing...their sizing chart seems to run small.

Still, some of those dresses, though.





























I'd wear the hell out of all of these. 

As IMFarAboveRubies said, if you end up purchasing, let us know how it goes. Thanks for sharing!


----------

